# Insurance question... was in accident



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So I made a dumb decision and was messing with the stereo in my truck, and rear ended a 02 Jaguar X-Type. Damage wasn't major, my truck had some blemishes in the chrome and the bracket pushed through the plastic under the bumper, but other than that no damage to me. 

but on the other car the right side of the bumper was crumpled, the trunk lid was caved in, and the right side tail light was smashed. Cops and paramedics were called by the other persons husband. she then explained to me (after making sure she was okay and uninjured) AND explained to the paramedics AND the cop that she has had a bad back AND a bad neck for years, and that she was fine and uninjured. 

So we exchanged insurance information, and went on our way. No police report was given because there was no injuries reported. 

Sure enough, the day after I talk to my insurance claims agent and give my statement, I emailed my agent for a little advice on filling out the SR-1 form with some information I did not have for the other party. Turns out the other driver is now claiming injury. I knew she was going to, because she has USAA insurance plus a DoD sticker on her windshield... husband is ex military. So I KNEW she was going to claim injuries... anyway. 

*What is the usual process from here on out?* I have never been in an accident before, and I am stressing. 

Oh, and the SR-1 form was sent back to me because I guess my writing wasn't clear enough for the postal service to read... got it back today, and today is the 10th day. and I CANNOT, CANNOT, lose my license, because I would be fired from my job if my license gets suspended.

*Would I be able to file the SR-1 form in person at the DMV office?* (its 10 minutes from my work, but I don't do the DMV unless I positively HAVE TO, for obvious reasons). and of course I couldn't get ahold of a live person at the DMV today. *If not, then how would I go about getting it to the DMV as quickly as possible so they will not suspend my license?*

THANKS EVERYONE IN ADVANCE... FROM A STRESSED OUT WORRIED 24 YEAR OLD.....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Really sounds like you smacked them pretty good.

Take your report and the envelope to the DMV and explain the post office returned to you.

I take strong exception to the fact he was retired military, with DoD sticker, with USAA insurance and you think they are out to get you.

Not all injures are apparent right after an accident

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree with Basementgeek, just because someone works or worked for the DOD doesn't mean that they are predisposed to falsely claiming injuries; I'm ex-military and I never have filed an injury claim in the five times people have run into me.

The CA DMV says that untimely reporting _could _result in suspension of your driver's license, not that it _will_. Many governmental forms contain these types of "threats" to prompt people to the required action but they are rarely acted upon. If all of the people in CA who sent in accident report forms late got their licenses suspended hardly anyone would have a license. If you are concerned then just keep the envelope that the postal service returned to you as proof that you tried to submit it on time.

If your writing is illegible then you should address envelopes and fill in forms with a typewriter or on the computer. Rather than re-mailing the form, I'd now take it to the DMV and get a receipt that you filed it. After this, it's all between your insurance company and the other party. Insurance companies don't like paying out money and usually will try to ferret out false claims. However, as GB mentioned, just because injuries aren't apparent immediately doesn't mean that they did not occur. If you caused an accident, it's as much your fault if an existing medical condition was exacerbated as it would be if the accident caused the condition. However, this is why we are required to have insurance.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

i realize that sounded bad... i apologize. i am thankful for every former present and future DoD employee. My dad made a big deal about it, as his dad, my grandpa, is ex military, and he "knows thats the way former DoD are". again, my apologies. I did not mean to offend anyone. 

and that makes total sense, thank you. one or two days late i doubt they'll do anything. i just dont want to be up poo-hill.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Agree with the comments about former service members and DoD. Just nonsense.

The thing I would say you should take away from this is: Drive your car. Don't be fixating on your "stereo" (more likely texting or surfing).

Good luck.


----------

